# Underwater Lights



## SharkSlayer (Oct 3, 2007)

This is an underwater light my old lady got me for Christmas. I havent got a chance to try it out yet but I think it will work out great by this Summer.


----------



## DOUBLE "D" & LV (Oct 2, 2007)

That's cool. Curious how well it will work.


----------



## SharkSlayer (Oct 3, 2007)

All I know is that its bright. 380 lumens.


----------



## seachaser (Jan 8, 2009)

Did that light just screw in to drain or was it hard to install?


----------



## Orion45 (Jun 26, 2008)

Where did your wife get this light? Can you please post the link to the web site or the address? Thanks.


----------



## Orion45 (Jun 26, 2008)

> *seachaser (2/2/2009)*Did that light just screw in to drain or was it hard to install?


I would guess it just screws in the Garboarddrain, instead of the regular plug, and hasa cable that attaches to the battery. Seems like a neat idea.


----------



## SharkSlayer (Oct 3, 2007)

It just screws into the drain and takes the place of the drain plug. The company is out of Jupiter Fl and is called http://tojoseabelow.com/. They have the green ones, blue and white lights. 



The only trick is screwing in the light where there is no twist in the cable.


----------



## dailysaw (Jan 22, 2008)

i was going to give these a shot just haven't got around to it. they just screw in. 

http://www.hurleymarine.com/Drain_Lights.html they look good in the pics!


----------



## amarcafina (Aug 24, 2008)

Your wife Loves you greatly to pay 399.00 for that light!!! It's a neet light but i;d choke my wife if she payed that much for a light , I'll keep using my old crappie light. Paid 12.50 for it!:hoppingmad


----------



## NEMO (Feb 1, 2009)

Well i was on my way toorder one of thesethe moment i saw it till i noticed the pricetag!!!!

$400 bucks!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :reallycrying


----------



## SharkSlayer (Oct 3, 2007)

Yup, my wife loves me. I like my boat just as much as I like fishing so I always get cool stuff. They had a sale during Christmas too. 

I looked at the Hurleys but they didnt have colors. They look like a good light though. Cheaper too.


----------



## Orion45 (Jun 26, 2008)

Didn't think the lights would be quite that expensive. Despite the developmental cost and a low volume of sales, there seems to be a huge mark up in the price. However, that's standard practice with boat products. :banghead


----------



## SharkSlayer (Oct 3, 2007)

> *Orion45 (2/3/2009)*Didn't think the lights would be quite that expensive. Despite the developmental cost and a low volume of sales, there seems to be a huge mark up in the price. However, that's standard practice with boat products. :banghead




I agree its got to be a lot of mark up but I guess when you are the only one that makes the product you can do that. The only other light I have seen like it is the Hurley but like I said earlier they dont make colors.

My wife got mine for 300.00 and even then I thought that were really pricey but it was so cool I had to have it, and we had the money so.... I cant wait to try it out this summer around the 3 mile.


----------



## Orion45 (Jun 26, 2008)

> *SharkSlayer (2/3/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *Orion45 (2/3/2009)*Didn't think the lights would be quite that expensive. Despite the developmental cost and a low volume of sales, there seems to be a huge mark up in the price. However, that's standard practice with boat products. :banghead
> ...


If you're happy, then I'm happy. I think the idea is great albeit a bit expensive. On the other hand, you should check out the prices on some of my dive equipment. :banghead :banghead :banghead


----------



## islander lightscaping (Aug 18, 2008)

I have noticed the price of LED lights typically run between 150 and 200% higher than halogen. Ofcourse they draw about a quarter of the power.


----------



## sandphlea (Feb 21, 2009)

LED's are cheap...most places are just ripping people off. Check this out...

http://www.oznium.com/superflux-boat-leds

I have them on my honda and I'll post picks when I get them on my pathfinder.


----------



## SharkSlayer (Oct 3, 2007)

Please let me know how they work on your boat when you get them installed.


----------



## Strictly Bizness (Oct 2, 2007)

actually $300-$400 is not that bad of a price if you consider that you don't have to drill holes in your boat. compare these liquid lites to ocean led's. those prices will blow you mind and you have to drill into the transom.


----------



## Xanadu (Oct 1, 2007)

> *Strictly Bizness (2/25/2009)*actually $300-$400 is not that bad of a price if you consider that you don't have to drill holes in your boat. compare these liquid lites to ocean led's. those prices will blow you mind and you have to drill into the transom.




Yeah, as one with Ocean LEDs installed through the hull, $300 is sales tax. If it works at all its a bargain.


----------



## -WiRtH- (Feb 24, 2009)

Well it looks prettty freakin awesome! Take pictures and let us know how good it is:letsdrink


----------



## SharkSlayer (Oct 3, 2007)

As soon as I get it in the water after dark I will let you know.


----------



## SharkSlayer (Oct 3, 2007)

The pic doesnt do the light any justice. I took this Sunday early evening at Shoreline ramp. It actually shines about 6-8 FT back.


----------



## bamachem (Oct 2, 2007)

If you like those, you should check these out: http://www.coastalnightlights.com

I built the website for the guy who makes those. I have two underwater lights (double-green's) and three spreaders on my cape horn. They're awesome lights and very well made.


----------



## Sam Roberts (Oct 22, 2007)

i was help taking my friends boat to marine max and they have those drain plug led lights...dont know the price but im sure they will compete with those you just might not have to pay shipping and handling


----------



## SharkSlayer (Oct 3, 2007)

> *alum maverick (3/9/2009)*i was help taking my friends boat to marine max and they have those drain plug led lights...dont know the price but im sure they will compete with those you just might not have to pay shipping and handling






Where is Marine max and what brand were they?


----------



## Death From Above (Sep 28, 2007)

> *SharkSlayer (3/8/2009)*The pic doesnt do the light any justice. I took this Sunday early evening at Shoreline ramp. It actually shines about 6-8 FT back.


Wife needs to get her money back and go with the coastnightlights.


----------



## Sam Roberts (Oct 22, 2007)

marine max is the grady white/searay dealership on airport and old palafox road...dont remeber how much or what brand i just know they got em


----------



## N-Reel-Trouble (Oct 3, 2007)

> *Death From Above (3/10/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *SharkSlayer (3/8/2009)*The pic doesnt do the light any justice. I took this Sunday early evening at Shoreline ramp. It actually shines about 6-8 FT back.
> ...




LMAO! 



On a side note, I'm sure it still works.


----------



## pogie1 (Oct 4, 2007)

been wanting to put lights on the mako


----------



## SharkSlayer (Oct 3, 2007)

Like I said, the light is a lot brighter than the picture shows. I like it alot. Sure there are cheaper versions of lights. The one thing that sold me on this one was I didnt have to drill.


----------



## Hellcat171 (Jul 19, 2008)

Pretty cool looks like something out of the X files. Talk about the fish "going towards the light" !!


----------



## Eargills (Mar 25, 2009)

The light looks cool.I'd like to get a closer look and see if it's possible to produce one for less money,400.00 for an led light seems a lil strong.But if wifey is buying boat lights instead of jewelry,you can't go wrong.Unless it's part of a bigger plan,lol.


----------



## DWL (Jan 24, 2009)

I think this is the same thing for less than half the price.....

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/HURLEY-Underwater-Drain-Plug-Light-Boat-Swim-Fish-NEW_W0QQcmdZViewItemQQcategoryZ50437QQihZ010QQitemZ200323701138QQrdZ1QQsspagenameZWDVW


----------



## spiderjohn (Feb 3, 2008)

Those Hurley lights don't appear to be LED and the amp draw supports that. They look like the halogen light bulbs in my yards lights at the house. Not positive but 4 amp draw is pretty large for a LED not to mention the load on your battery if you are sitting idle with engine off.


----------



## Dragnfly (Jan 25, 2008)

Went to the coastalnightlights.com and emailed their customer service. There is an installation option where you simply attach the light(s) with some super 3m adhesive and run then wire(s) over the transom. You have to purchase the wireover the top option. better than drilling.Not bad prices but all LED's are going to high I guess.


----------

